# Zahlen aus TextFields addieren



## Knexi (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Rechenoperationen (erstmal Grundrechungsarten) auf die Werte aus 2 Textboxen anwenden.

Codeausschnitt:

```
...
tf1 = new TextField("1. Zahl:", "", 100, TextField.NUMERIC);
tf2=new TextField("2. Zahl:", "", 100, TextField.NUMERIC);
...

int z1=tf1;
int z2=tf2;
int erg=z1+z2;
form.append(erg + "\n");
```

Mir ist nun leider unklar, wie ich den int variablen z1 und z2 den Wert der Textfelder zuordnen kann. Ich suche also etwas um tf1 bzw tf2 zu int zu konvertieren, ähnlich dem Convert.ToInt32 in C.


MfG Knexi


----------



## theodosis (10. Mrz 2011)

Steht alles in der dokumentation von j2me:

z1 = Integer.parseInt(tf1.getString())
z2 = Integer.parseInt(tf2.getString())


----------



## Knexi (10. Mrz 2011)

Vielen Dank
Problem somit gelöst

Konnte leider nichts dazu finden


MfG Knexi


----------

